# Cat loves to be IN refrigerator.



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Now this is a first for me. I've had counter surfers, beggars and other food brats, but Fred LOVES the refrigerator. I've tried spraying with water, saying NO!, can with coins. Once when he went in I closed the door for a minute thinking he would realize the door is closed and it would be a deterrent - I open the door and he is eating potatoes and purring!! Now I know to check to make sure he didn't sneak in any time I open the refrigerator door, but I worry he could sneak in when I am going to leave somewhere, or that someone else would (naturally:roll not think to check the refrigerator for a cat. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow. That is unusual. Kisa and Logan did that once, but shutting the door was enough to curb them. I'd post a note for others to see to remind them to check the fridge for him, but other than that you've done all I can think of. I am sure someone here will have a brilliant idea for you .


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

If anyone has any ideas of how to keep my cat out of ANYWHERE he finds inviting, I'd like to know.

I've tried closing the fridge door for a minute ( I have to stand there 'cause I know if I walk away I'll forget) but it has no effect. If I accidentally close him in a closet he'll start to meow after about a half hour, and will casually walk out when I open it. My bengal is very brave, but very relaxed also.

FWIW, the less of a big deal I make out of it, the less he goes were he shouldn't. He'll still go where I don't want him to, but not with the same determination and zest.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I got one fridge diver here too. My Metoo will take every chance to jump into the fridge whenever I open it. I never tried to train her not doing it though. I just pick her up and close the door. Yet she never dare to jump in fridge when my mom open the door. Only peeping. I guess she knows who is the boss


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Another example of why cat behavior is beyond comprehension to me. I guess that's what makes them so interesting. BTW, here is Midnight, the wild cat, returning to the garage after a few hours in the giant refrigerator we call Minnesota. :wink:


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

Get a child lock. My boy opens and prowls all my kitchen cabinets while I'm at work, so I put simple child locks on all of them. Works like a charm


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ha! Ninja did that for the first year of his life! As long as he finds it rewarding, he will keep doing it. My new fridge doesn't have any shelfs at kitty level so food isn't immediatley available and he hasn't tried to crawl inside yet.


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Goldtanker thanks for the picture! That does put it in perspective  I'm happy to hear that Fred is not the only fridge diver out there. I will have to get a child lock for the door.


----------

